# Construcción Receptor Regenerativo a válvulas ¿me ayudáis?



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hola, estoy intentando hacer un Receptor Regenerativo:
Ver el archivo adjunto Regreso a un futuro incierto.pdf
Y tengo algunas dudas, ya que de radiofrecuencia tengo pocos conocimientos.
La primera duda que me a surgido es respecto al toriode que conecta la antena con la bobina del oscilador de sintonia, creo que se llama asin.
En el PDF, me dice:

De lo que esta en Rojo:

Eso ¿Viendo el esquema, quiere decir que tengo que enrollar , en el Toroide, 2 vueltas para la antena,( un extremo a tierra física y el otro a la antena) y 32 vueltas en lo que me quede de toroide para el oscilador?

De lo que esta en verde:

Vale, monto las 14 espiras sobre un trozo de plástico de 3 cm, pero ¿ las 2 vueltas de la antena, que las tengo que enrollar encima de las 14 de antes, al lado o simplemente ya no necesita antena?

Gracias por vuestra antencion, espero respuestas.
Saludos..


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 13, 2010)

gracias..................................


----------



## Dano (Jul 13, 2010)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> gracias..................................





> *2.7*  Los usuarios no pueden revivir o reactivar temas publicando información  inútil o sin sentido, o llevando a cabo cualquier otra acción para  deliberadamente mantener arriba en el índice del foro dicho tema.



Es una advertencia.


----------



## crimson (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola lolo2n3055, la bobina tiene un lado caliente (que va a la grilla de la válvula o a la base del transistor) y un lado frío que va a masa. Los link de acoplamiento de antena van del lado frío, para no cargar la bobina y bajar el Q, o sea, el factor de mérito, es decir, la capacidad de discriminar emisoras. Mando un dibujo. Saludos C


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 13, 2010)

CRIMSON: Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, viendo tu dibujo me a dado a entender que tendría que enrollar las 2 vueltas de la bobina de antena encima de las 14 de la de sintonia, ¿ cierto o me equivoco?

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Jul 14, 2010)

Exactamente lolo, para ver un poco más esto del Q te recomiendo estos artículos:
http://lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=article&catid=34%3Aarticulos-tecnicos&id=86%3Ainductametro&option=com_content&Itemid=54
http://lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=...ecepcion-para-hf&option=com_content&Itemid=54
http://lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=...-radiofrecuencia&option=com_content&Itemid=54
Saludos C


----------

